# "Rescue persons" and "person persons"



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

"I am not a rescue, I am a person" - we read it with increasing frequency on this board.

My answer to this is, I am a person too, and spend a big chunk of my time and money helping homeless dogs that are to become other people's pets. I am also a person.

So I would like to see what people have to say about this difference.

It is assumed that as a rescue person, short term for it "rescue"

- I have infinite amount of time and money to help homeless dogs, dogs that belong to person persons and dogs that person persons dump.
- I don't care and have to spend time with my own pets, family and friends, my only task in life should be to satisfy the expectations of person persons who want to adopt or dump a dog.
- My dogs and cats are bite resistant and should be used for testing of rescue dogs to assure the safety of the pets of person persons.
- My children are bite-resistant and are to be used to test dogs to assure the safety of the children of person persons.
- I don't care about my home so my home is to be used to housebreak dogs for person persons whose homes are too good and who are too goo to housebreak themselves.
- I am responsible for everything. If something is not the way person persons want to have it, it is OK to yell at me, criticize me , sue me, etc.
- Person person have a heart and are sensitive and cannot foster and give up a dog. It is better to leave the dog at the shelter than having the feelings of a person person hurt by giving up the dog at the time of the adoption. I am heartless, so fostering and giving up a dog is easy, since I don't care about my dogs, home and my family anyway. 

Anybody anything to add?


----------



## daniella5574 (May 2, 2007)

I am not sure I want to touch this- but I can add

that if you are not willing to jump in and help someone you have never met, have no idea who they are and have nothing else to go on to verify where the dog is going, what type of life the dog will have, home visit report, etc... you are considered unhelpful and "cliquey". Yet, these are the same BASIC requirement that "rescue persons" must go through themselves.


----------



## CampPappy (Sep 10, 2007)

When I started on this board a year and a half ago, I was a "person person". When I expressed a desire to resuce/pull a dog in need, <u>*many people *</u>PM'd me for info on who I was (this new person). I took no offense at this. I quickly, freely and eagerly provided personal references, vet references and pictures of my home and set up.
I never felt this was arbitrary, picky or cliquey. It's all about the dogs and their safety....where are they really going.

There is a difference in the publics view of a 'person person' and a 'rescue person'. If you are a 'rescue person' they assume you MUST help them. And then are sometimes nasty or threatening (i.e. I'll take the dog to be killed) when you can't.


----------



## daniella5574 (May 2, 2007)

Very well said CampPappy! I too was pm'ed, when I offered to foster I was asked what affiliation I had, if any, etc... I did not take any offense. Many dont realize until into rescue that the committing to a dog, and getting them pulled/out of shelter is only PART of rescue. There is a life long committment to each and every dog that is pulled from a shelter that needs to be made. I will ALWAYS want to know where a dog is going-being that we are the voice for the voiceless, they deserve to have us gain that knowledge before placing them.


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

I am a little confused about what the question is? I believe that what your asking is what does a person who does rescue mean when they say something along the lines of being a one person operation and not part of a rescue organization?
When I hear a person who is involved in rescue say that they are not a rescue, just a person doing rescue I am hearing them say that their involvement rests on their shoulders and that they don't have the resources of an organization to call on if they need help.
They might be talking about paying for all vet care on a foster dog out of their own pocket, at the retail rate their private vet charges. As opposed to having a rescue organization help with vet expenses or access to a vet that will reduce the charges for an established, structured organization.
They might be talking about not having a website to rely on to get the word out about their foster being available for adoption.
They might be talking about not having a system of foster homes to call on if the dog they bring into their home as a foster doesn't work out in their home for any extended period of time.
As I was writing this post, I started to wonder if maybe you were talking about how a "civilian" will respond to one of the forum's urgent threads and want to adopt or foster a dog posted about. They aren't a rescue person, just a regular person who is responding to the call for action on that particular dog, but not being part of a rescue they are told to contact their local/regional rescue for help.
I don't know. I guess people who don't do rescue have different ideas of what it means to be involved. And there are even differing opinions within the community, depending on how involved you are. I know of a local woman who spends a great deal of her time rounding up strays and contacting different rescues and shelters on their behalf. Her opinion is that unless you are willing to open your home to the animals in need, you aren't doing doodly squat. And there is another woman who never fosters herself, but she is a whizz and putting transports together and can get a dog as far as Hawaii.
Maybe the media on rescue has been too good? Maybe the image of the selfless rescuer, with answers for everything, has become so fixed in the general public that that is what they expect each and every time. And when the real people that make up the rescue community come into contact with the general public, there is shock that we don't fit that neat, tidy image of savior to the animal population. At least for some of the general population?
Sheilah
Sheilah


----------



## MatsiRed (Dec 5, 2004)

_"I am not a rescue, I am a person" _ (Good post, Rebel)

I am BOTH, and have been involved in saving dogs at times on my own, and at other times, through a rescue. From my own experience, there have been pros and cons to doing it both ways.

*****************************************************************

<u>I am RESCUE (GSRNE).</u>

Pros (and this is what I envision when I say 'being backed by a rescue'):

*They are very well organized and resourceful and that makes me feel safe and supported as a volunteer. 

*When you sign up for a job, you are trained for that job by the rescue. For instance, if I signed up to be a front line evaluator to assess a dog for them at a shelter, they train me to do that, with a big focus on safety for both me and the dog, including liability waivers that need to be signed.

*I know that if I get involved with a dog with them such as with fostering, there are many people I can turn to for support if issues come up. For instance, dog gets sick?, dog goes to vet. Dog needs surgery?, dog gets surgery. Dog has behavior issue?, dog gets helped by volunteer trainor. All the A to Z needs of the dog are covered by the rescue via public donations and often the donations of volunteers, as well as the time and labor of love of many volunteers who are there to support the dogs.

*There are teams of people throughout the rescue to handle various issues. Foster team, fundraising team, photography team, adoption team, publicity team, transport team, etc. Sometimes the team consists of only two people, and sometimes many more. This insures that every dog has every possible need taken care of, and that if I sign up as a foster mom, that I don't have to worry about taking on more than I signed up for.

*From my experience with them, they are a high quality low volume rescue, and once they commit to a dog, it's a true fairy tale marriage-in sickness and in health, til death do them part. A great family for both dogs and for volunteers.

*You have a built in network who will help you in terms of limit-setting with taking in dogs. For instance, there are restrictions on numbers of foster dogs in a home, etc. Some may see this as a negative, but the rules have helped me think rationally when I get emotionally in over my head, and people are there to turn to see things more objectively, if you choose to utilize them.

Cons:

*I can't help dogs outside New England via GSRNE. They are a local rescue, covering the six New England states. They will NOT rescue outside their locale. It's a fact that we turn away many dogs here who either end up being euthanized or living out their lives in no kill shelters, so their philosophy is take care of your own backyard. They also like to have tight control and long distance rescues would make be more difficult especially in terms of the Dept of Agriculture regulations for Massachusetts, which is where GSRNE is officially located.

*If you see a dog in NE that you want to help, you still may need to go it alone. As with most rescues, there's never enough foster homes and foster related help. This was their big focus for improvement for 2008 and they've put a lot of effort into it. 

*Speed of getting a dog into the program. GSRNE likes to maintain tight control and there are long paper trails. For instance, there was a senior dog in CT many years back (Max). I learned about him through GSRNE. I was not a front line evaluator at the time, and so in order to get the dog to safety faster, I adopted him outright, instead of waiting for FLE evaluation, then board decision, then transport, etc. I think there have been many improvements in this area, and GSRNE prioritizes appropriately for dogs in danger, but they are extremely careful in terms of volunteers and insuring their safety.


<u>I am PERSON (Donna).</u> 

Pros:

*I make my own decision about which dog comes to my home.

*I make my own decision about where that dog comes from (like Chewbacca from New York).

*I make all final decisions about how to maintain the dog in terms of health care management, training and behaviour such as being allowed on furniture, whether he's allowed at dog parks, etc.

*I have no foster home reports to fill out (they're not bad, but just one less thing to think about).

*The dog is MINE. Hopefully, that will be a good thing, lol.


Cons:

*All expenses are on ME. Vet care that I expected, and oh boy, any and all vet care that I never anticipated. (And I've become a big fan of Angel Memorial and Tufts, not cheap. When I have a foster dog, it's very comforting to not have to see a bill). For instance, many years back, I got involved in saving a mom and her puppies from W Virginia with another individual. As the foster mom, I spent thousands when they arrived with Parvo. If I had fostered under a rescue, that would not have happened. Most rescues would have paid those expenses via an online fundraiser where people can make tax deductible contributions, etc.

*Behavior issues are MY problem alone. No volunteer trainor/behaviourist to step into my house and hold my hand while we walk through the issues. I either pay someone or plead for help. There are many who will help, no doubt, but it's not the same as having someone right beside you in the same room as the dog. (I'm lucky enough to have friends to help but not everyone will find themselves as fortunate). In the rare occassion the issues couldn't be worked out, then a good rescue would have moved the dog to another foster home. As an individual, try that.

*Now if I saved the dog to self-foster, it's all on me to find that dog a home. Never easy, especially if the dog has issues you didn't anticipate, such as health issues. How will you advertise and promote the dog? Are you prepared to spend the time and possibly money to show the dog to prospective adopters, who you must now verify as a good home. And if the dog needs to come back after adopted? Are you prepared for that? I've been down this path. It was NOT easy, although in the end, very successful.

*As an individual, now every aspect of saving the dog belongs to me. (With GSRNE, as a foster, the teams and board already took care of each step. I just needed to be here when the dog showed up, unless I decided to respond to the transport request, etc). We do have unofficial teams of people from this forum to help out, but everything would still fall on me, the individual rescuer, in the end. If any aspect of the plan falls through, things could become a financial and logistical nightmare, and now I'm in unchartered territory. I believe that's why many people from this forum encourage individuals to join their local rescue and do things through them, because there are more resources available that way.

*As an individual sending for a dog you've never met, in an area you're unfamiliar with up to a thousand miles away, from a shelter setting that is very stressful and often unpredictable, you need to be ready to deal with the unpredictable yourself, hoping for the best but preparing for the worse. There are some who do this every day, all day, both rescues and private adopters, who oftentimes need to wing it because the life of the dog depends on it. These are unselfish and very admirable human beings, the unsung heros of the rescue world. 

But it's definitely not for everybody. So I think it's best to know your own limitations including being aware of the type of person you are. I personally need and like to operate under controlled circumstances wherever and whenever possible, and like to take the time to research anything I'm uncertain about. In fact, I'm probably best suited as a foster home working with a high quality rescue where most of the mystery has been removed for me, but am open to individual saves as long as I feel a good sense of control over the situation. (Not good with quick knee jerk reactions which is why I wouldn't make a good trauma nurse. But just because I'm not designed that way doesn't mean I don't admire those nurses)


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

I think that it is wonderful that there are rescues with 400+ volunteers that support 10-15 dogs and can provide superb services and resources to their fosters.

Most rescues on this board are small, Echo, VGSR and a few others are large. So it is the small ones who get the pressure from individuals on this board for "rescue backing". The "rescue backing" goes with all the expectations that Donna described for GSRNE. Are the people/individuals in small rescues, who get put on a guilt trip for saying no sometimes and who provide flexible, high quality care to many dogs a "rescue" or "persons". Should they just join GSRNE and have it easier? Should one expect from them the same services and support that rescues with hundreds of volunteers (and some with very few dogs) provide?


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

But is someone working with a big rescue having it easier in every respect? There is no doubt that when you have the resources of a large rescue to fall back on, it makes it easier in some respects. You can take a dog in and not have to worry about some things as much as you would if you were working on your own.
But I also think that it can be easier in other ways to do it on your own. I like knowing that the decisions to be made are my own. I can decide what to do, based on what I think is important for that particular dog and not the organization as a whole. That is easier, for me.
I think that what one expects from a one person/small rescue should be different from the large organization. Just like what a customer expects from a small boutique is going to be different from a big box chain. There are pros and cons to each. And each should have a respected place in the community. And maybe it can even be said that each would be the right choice for different circumstances.
I also wanted to add that Donna's post was exceptional!
Sheilah


----------



## dchamness (Oct 18, 2008)

Donna ...WELL SAID!! I'm torn as to my "position". I am NOT a LICENSED (whatever that means) rescue. I am a single person who takes in dogs that need homes I, myself, take them to my vet (that I work for) have them speutered, tested, vaccinated all on MY dime. I screen applicants for such dogs and do vet checks and home visits myself. I am not 501c Although I dearly wish I was, (tax write offs) I spend infinite amounts of money on the best kibble I can find (natural balance) as well as holistic treats for joint care. Combined with vitamins, probiotics, lots of worry over an ill dog and an even greater amount of love and care for each wagging tail and sad eye that greets me. 
Am I less of a rescue because I don't have a large organization behind me?


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

I agree and I prefer to be in a small one after the political games I experienced in several large rescues. However, the reputable rescue standards are the same for small and large. 

The small one I was affiliated with did provide the frequently demanded rescue backing for individuals who then walked out on us and the dog. The "rescue" takes back the dog if it does not suits the foster. So several of us ended up with double load overnight. We were the "rescue" so that was our "job". And the two of us who provided money felt that the "rescue backing" fosters (who were "persons", unlike us who were "rescue") were unreasonable in their demands for veterinary care, the expectations were large rescue style entitlement. If we declined something, we were not "reputable". So we don't do "rescue backing" any longer. 

The "just rescue backing" cries have become frequent on the board. I am curious what people expect from a small rescue along the "rescue person" - "person person" lines. Is it GSRNE type support?


----------



## bdanise1 (Jan 25, 2008)

Great post by everyone. This should be a must read for everyone who rescues.

My two cents. I am a Person who has pulled a couple of fur-kids/ with no rescue backing.
As Danni as stated and Donna. One must be ready for the unexpected, vet bills, temperment, Problems that arise.
Not to mention the pull, transport, adoption when all is said and done.

I am with a rescue, who I have begged at times, Please can you pull for our rescue,I will foster the dog .

If and when I have pulled on my own I have asked for advice or if there one anyone who could pull and help with transport.
I have never asked a rescue to step in and pull the dog for me as a person. Why?
The rescue is not assuming any responsabilty for this dog, but it is their name on this dog when pulled.

What if the out come goes bad? The rescue it now stuck with a dog they had no room for and maybe even no funds to vet.

Also the rescue really has no control over how things are handled with adoptions etc. Dog fate could be worse than if it was PTS. Who does every look at? The rescue who pulled this dog !

Big or small rescue the time/ money that goes into to each and every dog in considerable.


----------



## CampPappy (Sep 10, 2007)

I wanted to add that I MUCH prefer to have rescue backing. The responsibility is enormous when you rescue on your own....as others have stated above.

This past year my husband and I have rescued 5 GSDs on our own......Hansel & Gretal from this forum....Romeo (WGSD) owner surrender....Honey & Shylo from this forum....plus a few rescue fosters. I have been very fortunate to have been offered assistance from rescues (GSR-SP, SASRA, Echo, Northstar) in posting them for adoption. But the ultimate responsibility is still mine......health issues...vet bills....placement....reference & home checks......and the most dreaded to me.....behavioral/agression issues.

A rescue with a good reputation and track record is still my first choice. I expect of them whatever their written policies are and what I see as their past practice. 

There was a post some months ago about all the money rescues must be making........


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

I have a question: individuals who volunteer for one or more reputable rescues sometimes come to this board asking for rescue backing. I don't understand it: they spend years working and helping "their rescue". Why don't they turn to "their rescue" for "rescue backing"? I would expect that this would be the rescue that should be supporting them, paying the bills and taking on the responsibility for the dog their volunteer wants to save.

Why would another rescue pay the bill and take on all the difficult stuff for a volunteer who is going to walk away when the dog is adopted (or possibly even before). So why should a rescue take on a risk with someone who is never going to contribute or help the rescue after the placement of the dog? Volunteers who foster are the ones who will take back dogs if they get returned: if the external volunteer is gone, it will be harder on those who are the "rescue" because the rescue core does not grow with this.

I am interested in opinions on this. 

Sure, I would prefer to have rescue backing for the dogs I rescue, who wouldn't. Being able to rescue the dogs we want while someone else is paying and taking responsibility when things go wrong, is great. I am sure big rescues would love to have "rescue backing" too.


----------



## bdanise1 (Jan 25, 2008)

RebelGSD Great point.
I think ( my take on it) When I have seen someone ask for rescue backing.
Its for a rescue to step in ( no other word to use)and the person just forstering the dog for that rescue.
Of course I may be very wrong on that.

Again my take on this. 
"The "just rescue backing" cries have become frequent on the board. I am curious what people expect from a small rescue along the "rescue person" - "person person" lines. Is it GSRNE type support? "

If its a smaller rescue one can not expect the same support as GSRNE maybe be able to offer.


----------



## MatsiRed (Dec 5, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: RebelGSDI think that it is wonderful that there are rescues with 400+ volunteers that support 10-15 dogs and can provide superb services and resources to their fosters.


Just to clarify, there is a big difference between MEMBERS of an organization, and actual VOLUNTEERS. For instance, GSRNE has well over 400 MEMBERS, including people who have adopted from us in the past and other members who contribute by paying an annual membership fee. These members are kept abreast of what is happening with GSRNE via a yahoo email list as well as newsletters, invites to picnics, etc. Our core group of active volunteers, especially the hands on group, is much much smaller than that. And although we're a local rescue, we still cover SIX states and that's a lot of driving for many volunteers! I myself have spent many full days driving all over to get a good photoshoot of a dog, and have dropped everything to drive through multiple states to help a dog in danger on many occassions. I work alongside many volunteers who operate like this this on a regular basis.

The other point I wanted to make is that not all volunteers are directly involved in dog rescue, and GSRNE is more than just a rescue. Part of the philosophy is public education. They do this via booths at various events and pet stores, and through any other public relations opportunity such as newspapers and television. I've been profiled in newspapers and other volunteers have been on cable television. Many volunteers are working 24/7 to support the rescue, although some are only as busy as they want or can afford to be.

GSRNE is a large organization that has many of the same struggles as the smaller ones. I was around when they were much smaller and have seen them through their growing pains. I don't want to paint them as being perfect in every way, because they are far from it, and as some one mentioned, the larger the organization, the more political they can be, and I tend to agree with that. But like other good rescues, big or small, they are 100% volunteers and 100% committed to their dogs.

And just as a sidenote, I only brought up GSRNE because that is where my experience lies, not because I think they do things better than any other reputable rescue.

I think the most important point I'd like to make is that whether a person decides to save dogs on their own or through a rescue, that they have a good understaning of BOTH the limitations of the rescue, as well as their own limitations.


----------



## MatsiRed (Dec 5, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: sit,stayAnd each should have a respected place in the community.


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

> Quote:I am not a rescue, I am a person


When people say this, they usually mean that they are not affiliated with any rescue organization, that they're just an individual helping to rescue dogs.


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

Rebel - I definitely hear where you're coming from. We're a tiny all breed (and cat) group that works with several shelters. Every one of our volunteers is stretched incredibly thin. When we get a dog that needs major medical, we have bake sales, we solicit funds online, we ask our friends and families, we have jars out everywhere we go and spend every Saturday sitting with them. That's what "rescue backing" means in our case. It means a huge amount of our time and energy. If a dog I adopted out comes back, I have to squeeze it in. We have no facility nor any great pool of foster homes. If a dog that someone else placed comes back and they have left the group are say they are full, then I have to squeeze it in. Either way, the buck pretty much stops here.

I enjoy being part of a group and I love the other members I work with. We are a team. But I do get frustrated sometimes at the way those outside the rescue community (not so much on this board, more in the general public) regard fixing their problems as my "job" because I'm a "rescue person." It's not any easier for me than it would be for them, in fact, it's often harder because I'm already pulled in so many directions. I wrote a rant about it once that's on a sticky somewhere. 








Cheers to all those who reach out and help in a responsible way, whether with a rescue or on your own, thank you for getting involved and doing what needs to be done. Ask not what rescue can do for you, ask what you can do for needy dogs!


----------



## MatsiRed (Dec 5, 2004)

_Ask not what rescue can do for you, ask what you can do for needy dogs!_

Very good philosophy.


----------



## MatsiRed (Dec 5, 2004)

I've learned a lot here and through Sherman's post about how great rescues can really vary in size and resources, and how 'rescue backing' is going to mean different things to different people depending on one's experience and preconceived notions. In some ways, it really breaks my heart and makes me want to try harder to help those that are barely afloat that seem to be making great strides with saving dogs.

Anyway, since posting earlier, I thought of two good examples of how 'rescue backing', or lack of, played a role in my life.

First, many of you know the story of my senior foster, Vanessa. GSRNE took in what appeared to be a healthy senior who had been cleared by a vet. She settled into a home where she was being fostered by a long term foster who is partially disabled. Weeks later, Vanessa became acutely paralyzed. She was quickly moved to my house where she could be managed better, had surgery, and then recovered for a few months. Had Vanessa been saved by an individual, she would NOT have 'rescue backing', which in this case meant lots of scrambling to accomodate a dog who could no longer walk and a foster mom who could no longer care for her. It also meant $6,000 worth of surgery was covered that allowed her to walk again (after much research for pros and cons). I believe our dogwalk fundraiser was able to cover some of those expenses.

Then there is the situation of what can happen when there is 'no rescue backing'. Marty was a GSD I saved from Memphis, TN many years ago. I saw him on a website and became obsessed with his picture. A fellow rescuer learned of my obsession and said she'd get him here for me. I wrote her a check and three weeks later I had my dog, which I planned to find him a home. 

Just after he arrived, I learned that my stepbrother became acutely ill and i needed to go to So Carolina to do hospice care at home with him. Marty was the fourth dog in my home. Since i don't fly, I loaded him up in the car with me and for 10 weeks he stayed with my relatives and me, in the midst of chaos. Back here, another rescue friend was helping me find him a home, which she did. When i drove back to Massachusetts, I handed him over to his new adopters, a lovely older professional couple who had shepherds in the past, and recently lost theirs. A month later, they got a new puppy and decided Marty didn't fit in. So, he came back to me. 

Through another friend, I had him listed on Petfinder. I narrowed it down to two great homes, and made my choice for the home in NH, young married couple with no children. I had written contract, did home check, spent lots of time with them and the dog. They adored him. Several weeks later, got the dreaded phone call. Marty had turned into psycho dog, trying to bite visitors to the home, etc. Their vet told them to have him euthanized, that he would become a danger to their future children. I told them to choose any behaviourist that they wanted and I'd pay for it, that I thought the dog was going crazy because of all the changes that happened in his life over the course of the previous five months not to mention who knows what happened to him in TN. They chose the best and most expensive person to help them, who told them that Marty was a great dog and just needed consistency and leadership. He worked with them for one month, and it was a success. This couple now lives in a new home with two small children and I've been to their home, seen all their home movies of Marty, and they write and send photos consistently. And he adores the children. I get goose bumps every time I think about it. Had I been more experienced at the time, I would have done things much differently, but it was a lesson learned, with a good outcome, thankfully.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

"I have a question: individuals who volunteer for one or more reputable rescues sometimes come to this board asking for rescue backing. I don't understand it: they spend years working and helping "their rescue". Why don't they turn to "their rescue" for "rescue backing"? I would expect that this would be the rescue that should be supporting them, paying the bills and taking on the responsibility for the dog their volunteer wants to save.

Why would another rescue pay the bill and take on all the difficult stuff for a volunteer who is going to walk away when the dog is adopted (or possibly even before). So why should a rescue take on a risk with someone who is never going to contribute or help the rescue after the placement of the dog? Volunteers who foster are the ones who will take back dogs if they get returned: if the external volunteer is gone, it will be harder on those who are the "rescue" because the rescue core does not grow with this.

I am interested in opinions on this."

If the person that is offering to foster a dog...already belongs to a rescue...yet is asking for rescue backing..........it's because I'm sure they have already turned to the rescue they belong to...and that rescue can't take the dog on for any number of reasons. Yet...a big reason many rescues can't take a dog on...is lack of foster space. So...by offering their services as a foster...it may help ANOTHER rescue to help that dog. 


"So why should a rescue take on a risk with someone who is never going to contribute or help the rescue after the placement of the dog?"

because they wanted to save that dog...........and by getting the foster help...they were able to do so.....


----------



## daniella5574 (May 2, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: RebelGSDI have a question: individuals who volunteer for one or more reputable rescues sometimes come to this board asking for rescue backing. I don't understand it: they spend years working and helping "their rescue". Why don't they turn to "their rescue" for "rescue backing"? I would expect that this would be the rescue that should be supporting them, paying the bills and taking on the responsibility for the dog their volunteer wants to save..


Good question. From my perspective, foster homes are in great need in many rescues. There just isnt enough and thats why many rescues have to say no taking in more dogs. I think (personally speaking from my end) that in some cases, that particular dog the person wants to save and is willing to foster, may not be ideal for the rescue being asked.Maybe the rescue has huge medical bills already and just cant afford to take another at that moment (maybe the person wants to foster a HW pos. dog), or maybe its a bite case and one rescue wont take on biters, but yet maybe another one would depending on what the situation was, etc... It could be a case like Audreys, where I personally offered to foster for any reputable rescue willing to save her life, because I felt that strongly about her- I wanted to offer my foster home to her in hopes that someone would committ to her as a last effort to save her life. I dont know if any of this makes sense? All in all, I think that when we want to save a dog bad enough that it doesnt matter if we foster for "our" rescue, or another, as long as a life is getting saved. I believe strongly that all rescues should work together as a large, extended team that we can all go to each other for help when needed. 
There have been times I have pulled individually, and put the word out there that I was taking on such and such dog (like King) in hopes that a rescue would come forward, but knowing that if they didnt all of the bills would fall on me until adopted, and that I as a person had just made a committment to that dog for the rest of their life. Its a bit scary without rescue back up at times, but I am always prepared for the what ifs, and for things not to go as planned. Did I see in here somewhere-hope for the best but prepare for the worst statement?







Its how I go into it when pulling as an individual. Hope all this made sense, as I feel I am rambling a bit! (its 1:20 am and I just finished a paper for class so I am head tired)


----------



## Strana1 (Feb 9, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: RebelGSDI have a question: individuals who volunteer for one or more reputable rescues sometimes come to this board asking for rescue backing. I don't understand it: they spend years working and helping "their rescue". Why don't they turn to "their rescue" for "rescue backing"? I would expect that this would be the rescue that should be supporting them, paying the bills and taking on the responsibility for the dog their volunteer wants to save.
> 
> Why would another rescue pay the bill and take on all the difficult stuff for a volunteer who is going to walk away when the dog is adopted (or possibly even before). So why should a rescue take on a risk with someone who is never going to contribute or help the rescue after the placement of the dog? Volunteers who foster are the ones who will take back dogs if they get returned: if the external volunteer is gone, it will be harder on those who are the "rescue" because the rescue core does not grow with this.
> 
> ...


For me I think some people want to help, but know the limitations of their rescues. I am a volunteer for GSRNE, I do home visits and reference checks, and working on a calendar project. However I don't meet their requirements to foster (or even adopt) because of the age of my daughter. I understand this policy because of the issues with liability insurance, but I know that there are dogs out there that I can help. 

I equate it with something I work daily with in my profession; "Mutual Aid". I am a police officer and with every local surrounding town and city we have a Mutual Aid contract. Basically it says that if you need help we will provide it and if we need help you will send officers and equipment to us. Now the circumstances it is usually implemented is backing up officers on calls because most agencies around here only have 1 to 4 officers on at a time. It can also be used in disasters, riots, roadblocks, parades; really any thing that involves manpower or equipment issues. My town is not reimbursed for the officer's pay or other expenditures (pay for court time after an arrest, equipment damaged) but we help just the same. 

I look at your question the same way. If a dog needs help, and that help consists of some help from an individual, some help from a rescue, and maybe a volunteer rescue set up by someone else, then why not? Isn’t our goal to help the dogs? And while we need to be realistic in what we can do, one only has to look at some of the “where are we now” stories to see many examples of many individual people pulling together and contributing what they can to save a dog. Why can’t that extend to rescues pulling together to save a dog? If an outside rescue wants to help a dog but doesn’t have the foster help in their own organization and someone outside the group offers to help, what is wrong with lending the support? 

(For the purpose of this discussion let’s make the assumption that the people asking for rescue backing have been through some kind of reference check for their own organization – supporting someone with no “credentials” is an entirely different topic)


----------



## Jazy's mom (Jan 5, 2004)

> Quote:I believe strongly that all rescues should work together as a large, extended team that we can all go to each other for help when needed.


Danni, I completely agree. Many of the members on this board who are also members of different rescues do often work together. Until about a month ago, I was an individual rescuer. I have been fostering GSDs for 4 years now on my own, but I have also helped many other small and larger rescues with temp tests, pulls, temp holds and transports. I can only foster one (sometimes two) dogs at a time. By working with other rescues, I am able to help save other dogs that I or the other rescue would not be able to save alone. I am often in contact with members of other rescues either asking / giving advice or just venting to each other so we don't go crazy. LOL




> Quote:If a dog needs help, and that help consists of some help from an individual, some help from a rescue, and maybe a volunteer rescue set up by someone else, then why not? Isn’t our goal to help the dogs? And while we need to be realistic in what we can do, one only has to look at some of the “where are we now” stories to see many examples of many individual people pulling together and contributing what they can to save a dog. Why can’t that extend to rescues pulling together to save a dog? If an outside rescue wants to help a dog but doesn’t have the foster help in their own organization and someone outside the group offers to help, what is wrong with lending the support?


I completely agree with this as long as you know who you are working with. For example just last week, Donna (member of GSRNE) offered to take Sherman (10+ HW+ GSD in GA). GSRNE will not take dogs from outside of New England, so if Donna wanted to help this dog, she has to do it as an individual. The only catch is that Donna is a 1,000 miles away in MA. I actually met Donna this past September at the Pet Rock Festival and I have followed her stories about Chewy, Millie, Vanessa and others. I knew that Sherman did not stand a chance in GA and that if Donna wanted to help him, then I would do what I could to make that possible. Luckily, Kristin (who has now joined up with me and my rescue efforts in east TN) was driving down to Atlanta for business and was able to pull Sherman. He is now resting comfortably at my home until Friday, when he will be transported up to Donna. This is the perfect example of how someone who is a volunteer of a large rescue offered to help a dog in need as an individual. My very small rescue stepped in to help with pull, transport and temp fostering. Other individuals have offered donations. Sherman probably would not be here today if various individuals and rescues had not pulled together to save his life.


----------



## MatsiRed (Dec 5, 2004)

_For me I think some people want to help, but know the limitations of their rescues._ 

I know many people within GSRNE that are like Dawn and myself. There is plenty to do within GSRNE as a volunteer, but sometimes our hearts want to reach out further. So we reach out by opening our homes and our pocketbooks wherever and whenever possible. Some do it publicly, and some do it more privately. Our passion and dedication is for the DOGS, and we use various vehicles to get there. So if one doesn't work, we try another. In fact, this forum has been a great vehicle.

Dawn, I love your example of 'Mutual Aid'.


----------



## Kaitadog (Jun 20, 2006)

Donna, you're amazing. I needed to get that out of the way first.









I am a rescue person, but not really active in any group anymore. I think what is meant by someone needing "rescue backing" is really the financial support, as well as the ability to list and network out the dog. 

I have offered to foster certain dogs, but definitely want rescue backing. I cannot afford to pull a dog from a kill shelter ($50 here in CT, for example), get its first vet visit ($100-200?), spay/neuter ($250-300), food, medication, etc on my own. I have been lucky with the one GSD I pulled on my own, because I had great friends in the rescue community donate to her care. 

One of the biggest needs in rescue, from what I have seen, is a network of foster homes. So I think people will often offer to foster if the group takes the dog as one of their own. Sometimes you know that the group you volunteer with will not take the dog, for whatever reason (breed, location, etc), so you try to find another rescue to help out. 

I don't think there is any malicious intent by looking to another rescue. If the dog just doesn't meet the requirements of the group you belong to, why would you just walk away if another group can help?


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

I know that everybody wonders why it is so hard to get "rescue backing", the dog has everything, foster offer, donations etc.
Why would a rescue not back people?

I would like to contribute that I know of two cases on this board when recognized volunteers, approved fosters by reputable rescues, from this board, backed out from the foster offer after the dog was pulled. The small rescues that provided the "rescue backing" ended up in trouble. In one of the cases the support the "visiting foster" demanded would have required a full time person and an attorney - that was even before the dog arrived. In their own rescue they would have ended up with a bad reputation, there were no consequences with the one-time rescue. Along the lines, it is important that the DIG is safe, the "rescue" will find something, they are the "rescue". I also know of cases when promised donations did not happen. So I am not surprised that few rescues can afford to take the risk.

I know that if someone provided rescue backing for me when my own rescue would not accommodate me, I would feel a moral responsibility and obligation to help the rescue that was there for me when I needed it, rather than treat them just as a resource to be used only. I don't believe in "using" resources. My priniciple in life is: I want to be able to use someone's resources (funds for veterinary care which those volunteers worked for, backup fosters that will take the dog off my hands if it is aggressive for example, because for the "rescue" it is easy and I am a person in that case), I would feel a moral obligation to contribute to the rescue that was there for me and give them something in return, help with fundraising later and offering the same kind of backup to them as they gave to me. For me it is not just about getting something from someone, it is also about giving back. I like the "giving" concept in addition to "getting" and "using". In everyday life I would feel bad helping someone all the time and going to somebody else when I need money or help. This is just me.

It is primarily about the DOGS but I think it is OK to think about those people who genereted the rescources and provide the backing to take the dog and who work hard to generate those funds. It is OK to care about PEOPLE too.


----------



## ded37 (Jan 18, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: KaitadogOne of the biggest needs in rescue, from what I have seen, is a network of foster homes. So I think people will often offer to foster if the group takes the dog as one of their own. Sometimes you know that the group you volunteer with will not take the dog, for whatever reason (breed, location, etc), so you try to find another rescue to help out.


Speaking as an individual and a "rescue person" from a rescue who has a couple volunteer foster homes who:

1.) Offer their home and expertise to other rescues for the purpose of fostering; and/or
2.) Commit to dogs as an individual with no rescue backing aka "person persons".

<u>Pros:</u> 

1. Saves another life that Rescue A could not do at that given 
time, for reasons due to e.g.: costs, temperament concerns, long term foster concerns; 
2. Enables/promotes reputable rescues to network together; and
3. Keeps your foster homes happy.

<u>Cons:</u>

1. Concern Rescue B may not have same/similar guidelines for temperament testing, medical issues care, transport and adoption policies and procedures, which could expose Rescue A's dog and/or Rescue A itself to complications.
2. One less foster space for Rescue A for a life it can save; and
3. Rescue is time consuming and Rescue A's foster home time is now split between two Rescues.

Is it encouraged, in all honesty, no. Is it supported, yes. The two homes I am referring to, I personally trust that Rescue A is advised ahead of time (and yes they know that if Rescue A can help, Rescue A will), I personally trust that good judgments will be made, I personally trust that if a true concern(s) is expressed by Rescue A it will be listened to and discussed. 

I think Rescues have to respect their foster homes and permit them to do what makes their heart happy, within reason







and within the core thinking of Rescue A's philosophies. 

I do believe that mutual respect between Rescue A and Rescue B is essential, and more importantly mutual respect between the Rescue and the foster home. Mutual likeness and respect go a long way in life.

When a foster home that is pre-approved by a reputable rescue, offers to foster for another rescue, it is less complicated than when a person who is not a pre-approved foster home, as that process still needs to take place.



> Originally Posted By: KaitadogI don't think there is any malicious intent by looking to another rescue. If the dog just doesn't meet the requirements of the group you belong to, why would you just walk away if another group can help?


I agree and certainly would hope not.

I think it is crucial for reputable rescues and/or reputable known "person persons" to work together and I honestly think most do. Can there be "political" issues, of course, but most can be tackled.

I believe that it is the responsibility of all Rescues to do its best to keep a pulse on their foster homes - who is overwhelmed, who can handle another, which foster is the best fit for that particular home. I also believe that is a two way street - foster homes need to communicate with their Rescue. Rescue work is rarely predictable and we are all making decisions quickly and with the knowledge we have at the time.

I am honored/lucky to be part of an organization wherein *everyone *works well together, even when we butt heads. Without solid/smart, patient/loving and generous foster homes, Rescues would be up a creek with out a paddle.

Now, there is always the question of how to make networking work and work well (streamlines)


----------

